# Pakistan - Country Education Profiles



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi,

I have got Country Education Profiles (CEP) subscription for Pakistan. If you have any question related to your degree or want to know whether it's comparable to Australian degree or not, let me know, I will try to help you.

Best Regards!


----------



## jalalkhan (Mar 23, 2017)

MohAdnan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got Country Education Profiles (CEP) subscription for Pakistan. If you have any question related to your degree or want to know whether it's comparable to Australian degree or not, let me know, I will try to help you.
> 
> Best Regards!


Thanks Adnan bhai.

i have applied for ACS Skill Assessment, today i received result from ACS, can you guide me about that 
2. can i go for review or appeal ?
3. are there any other option

the ACS result:

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Computer Sciences from IM Science completed April
2011 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a minor in computing.
The following employment after July 2016 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 07/11 - 04/17 (5yrs 9mths)
Position: SOFTWARE ENGINEER
Employer: XXXXXXX
Country: PAKISTAN

your cooperation in this regards will be highly appreciated.

Thanks

Jalal


----------



## jalalkhan (Mar 23, 2017)

while my transcript and grading system is attached.


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

Did you check course description against your nominated ANZSCO code description? I'm going to post some links in my next post for you.


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi Jalal,

I'm not expert to advise you whether you can go for the review. But what I tell you is to compare your courses with ANZSCO code description (which can be found here: 

https://more.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf). 

According to Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants(https://more.acs.org.au/__data/asse...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf) page 9, to qualify for ICT major, 


A Bachelor degree must have:
• 33% ICT content for a 3 year course
• 25% ICT content for a 4 year course
• 20% ICT content for a 5 year course

I think you can appeal after matching your courses with official ANZSCO description and if you think that they match. Better to go with migration lawyer so that they can advise you further.


----------



## jalalkhan (Mar 23, 2017)

MohAdnan said:


> Hi Jalal,
> 
> I'm not expert to advise you whether you can go for the review. But what I tell you is to compare your courses with ANZSCO code description (which can be found here:
> 
> ...


Thanks Adnan bhai

yeah i read it before submission i was sure for ICT Major, i compare it with Official ANZCO description. but i didnt find the way they assessed, can you please compare it with my behalf. thanks bro


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Any updates Jalalkhan??


----------



## jalalkhan (Mar 23, 2017)

arvindjoshi said:


> Any updates Jalalkhan??


no till time no one satisfy me about the issue and the way they assessed.:rofl:


----------



## mmawais (Jun 16, 2017)

MohAdnan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got Country Education Profiles (CEP) subscription for Pakistan. If you have any question related to your degree or want to know whether it's comparable to Australian degree or not, let me know, I will try to help you.
> 
> Best Regards!


Hi Adnan bhai,I have quick question I have completed Bachelor of Science in information technology (4 years hons) from preston university kohat pakistan.This university is recognised by HEC .I wanted to apply for ACS for skill assesment but before that I wanted to confirm that is my degree equivalent to Australian bachelor degree?


----------



## wildsnake (Jul 29, 2017)

*university of sargodha*



MohAdnan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got Country Education Profiles (CEP) subscription for Pakistan. If you have any question related to your degree or want to know whether it's comparable to Australian degree or not, let me know, I will try to help you.
> 
> Best Regards!


Is bachelor of arts from university of sargodha recognized? Thanks in advance


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

wildsnake said:


> Is bachelor of arts from university of sargodha recognized? Thanks in advance


What was the course duration? And your grade?


----------



## wildsnake (Jul 29, 2017)

MohAdnan said:


> What was the course duration? And your grade?


Actually by profession I am a Chartered Accountant. Side-by-side I did private BA, course duration for which is 2 years


----------



## wildsnake (Jul 29, 2017)

wildsnake said:


> Actually by profession I am a Chartered Accountant. Side-by-side I did private BA, course duration for which is 2 years


further my division was 2nd.


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

wildsnake said:


> Actually by profession I am a Chartered Accountant. Side-by-side I did private BA, course duration for which is 2 years




Unfortunately you can't claim points for bachelor as you have just 2 year study. But I'm pretty sure you can have your CA assessed equivalent to bachelor or higher.


----------



## wildsnake (Jul 29, 2017)

MohAdnan said:


> Unfortunately you can't claim points for bachelor as you have just 2 year study. But I'm pretty sure you can have your CA assessed equivalent to bachelor or higher.


Thanks for the info Adnan. Actually the only problem is that I want to claim points for my experience, which are awarded only for post-qualification experience. I did my bachelors in 2013, and my CA in 2015. 

So from perspective of experience only, I am not sure if they would count from my bachelors or not. (2013-2017 will entitle me for 5 points, but if they do not recognize I do not get any points on basis of my CA qualified in 2015)


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

*Will I get AQF Bachelor?*



MohAdnan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got Country Education Profiles (CEP) subscription for Pakistan. If you have any question related to your degree or want to know whether it's comparable to Australian degree or not, let me know, I will try to help you.
> 
> Best Regards!


Hi Adnan,

First of all, Kudos to you for helping people here! The world needs more people like you! : )

I am starting out my journey for Australian skill based immigration under sub-class 190 and need some advice on the assessment by VETASSES given my background below.

I will be applying for ANZSCO 222311 FINANCIAL INVESTMENT ADVISER.

*Qualifications:*
2013-2015 Bachelor of Arts (2 years)
2016-2010 MBA Finance (completed part time in 3 and ½ years)

*Professional Experience:*
Sept’10 – Present (~7 years) Multiple positions in Financial Services in top-tier institutions.

Scrolling through the forum, I figured a 2-year BA degree from Pakistan is qualified as an AQF Associate degree resulting in 10 points. Combined with my MBA and relevant experience, will my qualifications be eligible for atleast AQF Bachelor resulting in 15 points?

Appreciate if you could assist.


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

1337 said:


> Hi Adnan,
> 
> First of all, Kudos to you for helping people here! The world needs more people like you! : )
> 
> ...


Hi,

Thanks for your appreciation. May I know the name of university/institute where you completed your MBA from?


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

Hi Adnan,

I did MBA from IBA Karachi. My undergrad is from a 2nd Tier institution.

Look forward.


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

MohAdnan said:


> 1337 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi adnan,

Asking on behalf of relative. Is BS(Computer Science) from Jinnah University of Women is considered by ACS? As I have heard that all universities are not recognized.

P.S. Duration of degree is 4 years


----------



## javedpsh (Apr 23, 2017)

hi
i am from paksitan also

can you check univeristy of Mlakand Chakdara.
or can you please send me a copy my email is <*SNIP*> *Inappropriate content, see: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator
*
Thanks


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

javedpsh said:


> hi
> i am from paksitan also
> 
> can you check univeristy of Mlakand Chakdara.
> ...




Hi

Please send me PM


----------



## Umair_sherwani29 (Dec 14, 2017)

MohAdnan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got Country Education Profiles (CEP) subscription for Pakistan. If you have any question related to your degree or want to know whether it's comparable to Australian degree or not, let me know, I will try to help you.
> 
> Best Regards!


Salam Adnan bhai,

I have just received my acs assessment in which they mentioned my 4 years bachelor degree is comparable to 2 years Australian associate degree.
I completed BS Telecom and network from KIET (Karachi - main campus).

Could you please advise.
Thank
Umair


----------



## emilzaki (Apr 29, 2017)

MohAdnan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got Country Education Profiles (CEP) subscription for Pakistan. If you have any question related to your degree or want to know whether it's comparable to Australian degree or not, let me know, I will try to help you.
> 
> Best Regards!


Hi, do you have access to Egyptian universities profile?


----------



## sohailpd (Dec 14, 2018)

MohAdnan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got Country Education Profiles (CEP) subscription for Pakistan. If you have any question related to your degree or want to know whether it's comparable to Australian degree or not, let me know, I will try to help you.
> 
> Best Regards!



Dear Adnan,
How are you.
Can you tell the equivalence of online/Virtual MBA-Executive (2 year program) from Virtual University of Pakistan.

Thanks.


----------



## halian2k (Jan 24, 2019)

MohAdnan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got Country Education Profiles (CEP) subscription for Pakistan. If you have any question related to your degree or want to know whether it's comparable to Australian degree or not, let me know, I will try to help you.
> 
> Best Regards!


Hi MohAdnan

Could please let me know the equivalance of following degrees:
(1) Bachelor in Science (Mathematics + Computer Science) 2 Years University of Peshawar, Pakistan
(2) Master in Computer Science - 2 Years COMSATS Institute of Information Technology, Abbottabad Campus, Pakistan


----------



## Munawar Ahmed Khan (Mar 22, 2019)

MohAdnan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got Country Education Profiles (CEP) subscription for Pakistan. If you have any question related to your degree or want to know whether it's comparable to Australian degree or not, let me know, I will try to help you.
> 
> Best Regards!


I like to know my B-tech Hon degree equivalency to Australian bachelor
Please help me


----------



## Munawar Ahmed Khan (Mar 22, 2019)

*CEP Pakistan*



MohAdnan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got Country Education Profiles (CEP) subscription for Pakistan. If you have any question related to your degree or want to know whether it's comparable to Australian degree or not, let me know, I will try to help you.
> 
> Best Regards!


Could you help me for CEP Pakistan.. i am going to submit EOI 

Regards


----------

